# 1997 Tinker Juarez Cannondale team bike



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

This is a 1997 Tinker Juarez frame that was likely a spare bike. We received it as a frame, fork and stem and then tried to duplicate a team bike as closely as possible. As sponsors and personal preferences changed, the parts spec changed frequently. This makes duplicating a team bike pretty difficult. If anyone has any suggestions/corrections, let us know.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

ill. i suggest more pics!!!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I remember seeing Tinker in Mountain Bike Action or Dirt Rag racing one like that with Spinergy's on it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the cassette... what gears there? i hear he was using some tall gearing.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

It's not clear in the pic, but are those Look pedals? I'm pretty sure that he used those enormous things for a long time.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Vlad said:


> I'm pretty sure that he used those enormous things for a long time.


Yeah, he used the Looks until recently when Tinker changed to Crank Bros. pedals.

Here's one photo of Tinker but I think this is from 1994/95 or something like that.


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

I knew that was the Helen, Georgia course before I saw the number plate. Back when I used to race, that was the most epic one I did. Torrential downpour with a few tornadoes in the area... think that was at a 1997 AMBC race...


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

We've got Look SL3 pedals on there but they should be Moabs. Any idea on the bars, CODA?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

don't neglect the duct tape padding


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Coda bar and seatpost are appropriate. Shifters should be Gripshift x-rays with the chunky grips (I have a few used sets if you are having trouble tracking them down). I think those Onza brakes are correct for his 95 race season, but in 1997 he was using v-brakes. I cannot remeber if the c-dale team bikes used Avid or shimano.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Am I wrong, or is the brake cable housing stop centered on the TT? That's really cool if so, as they were always off center on production bikes.....

Love those MM cranks too, still trying to score a set somewhere, someday


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

apat13 said:


> Coda bar and seatpost are appropriate. Shifters should be Gripshift x-rays with the chunky grips (I have a few used sets if you are having trouble tracking them down). I think those Onza brakes are correct for his 95 race season, but in 1997 he was using v-brakes. I cannot remeber if the c-dale team bikes used Avid or shimano.


I've seen pictures with X Ray shifters but most have the Sachs shifters and Sachs is one of the sponsor decals. There were also pictures with an Avid brake on the front and onZa on the rear (or maybe the other way). That was the problem with the pictures I found, absolutely no consistency.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

you are probably looking at older pictures regarding the brakes.....halfway through 1996 everyone on the cannondale team had switched over to v-brakes. While most production cannondale bikes specced sachs shifters (they had a comfy contract), Tinker rode x-rays.


----------



## hannibal smith (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh man-

The stuff I gave away so others could ride with me-

Onza brakes, Coda cranks machined from a billet (chainrings too!) etc. etc.

Campy Record OR (what was I thinking?)

Thanks for the pics, love the older bikes.

Get this, the first year that Coda had those SPD style pedals, I purchased a set, they are still in use and 100%. Amazing.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

hannibal smith said:


> Oh man-
> 
> The stuff I gave away so others could ride with me-
> 
> ...


 I am in the same boat as you man. I built up my buddies with so many (now cool and vintage) parts back in the day. My most regrettable giveaway is a carbon legged black box rock shox judy - super light and cool looking as hell. My old roomate rode it for two years until his bike got stolen from campus. I hope the thief knows what he got. I also gave away a couple ringle stems, some original paul love levers, and an original "go fast" handlebar among the notables.....funny how much some of that is worth to the right people today. Regardless, it helped keep my buddies on the trail along side me (I worked in a shop, they did not) and I would do it all again...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i know the geometry of that bike from memor. i could recite it out of reading those mags too many times.
i am sick.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

At some point the team used Profile stems and bars.

Wheels should be with CODA 900 (Hügi) hubs.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a set (1 wheel) of the ONZA brakes sitting in my tool box.!!!!!!!! they worked really well!


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

My French isn't so hot but this may help. I think this was 96-97.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe the above bike is from 1995. Pretty nifty fork - I don't think I have ever seen a headshock like that before.


----------

